# who put a plow on a '14 1500



## pancepance (Dec 8, 2011)

So its about time for me to get rid of my Tundra. I really like that truck. It has gone 150K mi + with zero issues.
Unfortunately, I just cannot bring myself to get a new '14. For some reason I just do not like the look of the truck.
Saturday I put an order in on a '14 Sierra Denali. I will wait at least a month or more for its arrival due to delays in getting the 6.2. 
I'm ok with that as I will finish out the season in the Tundra. However, once the GMC arrives I will need to get a plow on it. 
I did the Western and Fisher quik match and both show a plow available for the GMC. I am not familiar with western or fisher but it seems that they suggest only a very small lightweight plow for this truck.
I will be putting on a 3-4" lift including coils and other necessary hardware for a proper job but I was wondering if anyone has put a plow on one of these (chevy Silverado or gmc sierra) bigger than the base home use or 1/2 ton suggested plows?
I have my Boss from the Tundra which is a year old and I have had no problems with. I'd prefer to use that but at this point cant find anyone who has done one. I figured if it has been done with any brand this is the place to hear about it.
If anyone has or has attempted to put a decent weight plow on one of these '14 trucks let me know. I hate to have to throw away the Boss to get a lesser plow. If the Boss doesn't work but a western or fisher of similar weight does that is OK. I know its a new truck and likely by next season it will be common place I just figured I would see who has attempted this and what the results were.
Yes, I know its not ideal for plowing, I've heard the electric steering causes issues, I am aware of the extra wear and tear, I know all of the negatives. Yes, I have a '01 Tacoma beater with a 7' light duty plow I can use. Its just so much nicer to be able to plow in my daily driver. More comfortable, all my stuff is in there, and I just like it better. 
So, if anyone has any comments on actually doing an install or attempting to do one let me know.
Yes, I tried the search option as well. Not a lot of useful information there yet either.
Thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

The '14s are a ***** to install the mounts on because you have to cut the metal bumper brackets. It has been done, and the recommendations are based on a full cab. I say take your truck to the scales when you get it, weigh it with you in it, see how much weight is on the front axle, then subtract that number from your FGAWR. That is how much legal weight can be added. However, that is not the weight of the plow you can add. I have to look in the owners manual of my 2011 to get you the formula for the plow weight. What series Boss plow do you have?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and anything denali tends to be awd . = fuel mileage sucks .


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

And I wouldn't plow with a half ton Denali for that reason above. I'd go with an SLT.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Denali's are now selectable 4x4.


----------



## pancepance (Dec 8, 2011)

*re*

Yes, the 2014 denalis are just like the rest of them. The 4wd is selectable with a 2wd options so its not awd as the older ones were.
The Boss I have on the tundra is a SD 7'6". Id like to use something with similar weight. 
I plan to do a leveling kit at minimum. If I can find a decent full lift kit I would do that. Right now there is just so few options available that I am limited to what I can do. I'm sure if I had the time to spend I could come up with all the necessary parts to do a good lift or level myself but I am busy these days so I don't have the time. I was looking at RCountry who has a few options for the '14's I may do their level kit to start and move up when more stuff comes out in kit form.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

rough country lifts are cheep as he!! . that is 1 brand I refuse to install .

stay clear of them if you ask me .

and looks here .

http://bds-suspension.com/product?ma=5&mo=1&ty=1&yr=2014

http://zoneoffroad.com/display?ma=9&yr=2014&mo=168&ca=78

http://www.tuffcountry.com/chevy-gmc-lift-kits/chevy/gmc-1500-silverado-2007-2010---lift-kits.html


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Before the 2014 half tons came out, I was told that they wouldn't be able to handle a heavy duty plow. But, a local dealer posted this picture of two 2014 half tons with 7.5' Fisher HD plows.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

keep the tundra to plow, a denali is a 60k plow truck, without the lift anf tires and plow, brings it close to 70k, one expensive plow truck my friend


----------



## pancepance (Dec 8, 2011)

If I had the space for 2 trucks I would keep the tundra. It is also a very expensive plow truck. I've just gotten used to living with that. Tundra's a $50k + truck too so keeping both would be around $100k in trucks that I don't use all that often. Wouldn't be a huge deal if I had room but with other vehicles I just have no place to park everything. Spoke to my plow installer and he said no problem installing a boss 7'6 but he has to cut the front. That is what bothers me the most of anything. I hate a cut up truck. I spoke to my auto body guy afterwards and he is looking into what is involved in getting a second bumper that can be cut up for plow and removed after the season and the original put back on. Because the truck is new he hasn't had much work on them yet. I figure I can swap out bumper (bumper covers) so I only have to look at a hacked up one for a few months in the winter.
Sweetk30, can you elaborate on your opinions of lift kits? I am unfamiliar with GM aftermarket products so any info you have is greatly appreciated. I know the Toyota stuff up and down but im in uncharted waters with GM. I will definitely want this truck lifted (leveled) regardless of if I put on a plow. I see you are not a fan of the RC products. I was wondering if there was specifics you would share? The only reason I thought of them was they seemed to have a full kit for each application. IF their stuff is junk I don't want it regardless how nice a package they put it in. I think I have PM abilities if you don't want to post your thoughts.
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

the rough country quality seems to be cheep compared to the 3 links I posted before .

few kits I have installed of theres . the bolt/stud sizes on some parts is smaller than gm factory size. just seems to be way to cheep in guality / fitment over the other brands.

zone is a good bang for the buck .

zone / bds same parent company and also FMVSS compliant http://bds-suspension.com/about#compliant

these gm trucks are fairly easy to install lift kits on .

and also have your buddy just buy a replacement front nose section you need to modify and was it over each season . most of the gm stuff is push pins anymore to hold them to the main bumper. and main bumper is 4 bolts on average to pop off.

don't do this level kit tho . its a P.I.T.A to install http://bds-suspension.com/product?ma=5&mo=1&ty=1&yr=2014


----------



## Monorail_Red (Oct 10, 2009)

A dealer in my area already has a 2014 1500 with an SD plow: http://www.terryvillechevy.com/Vehi...Wheel_Drive_LT_w/1LT-Terryville-CT/2093097313

According to the Fisher website the 2014 1500's can take a the 7'6" HD plow if configured properly.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

When I bought my 2001 Suburban SLT the Denali went for $5,000 more. Basically a different grille and wheels. Same rear, trans, engine.

$5,000 was not worth a grille and the chrome word Denali on the truck in 2001 and I sure the difference in price is probably more now and still not worth it.

What is being spent to have Denali in chrome on the side of the truck is the price to buy a new plow.


----------

